# JSF Navigation debuggen



## SaschaLR (25. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein massives Problem mit der Navigation und habe leider keine Errors in der Konsole oder im Browser. Wie kann ich dem ganzen am besten auf die Schliche kommen ... ausser durch Codereview?

Und... da ich es nicht abwarten kann hier gleich noch mein Problem, samt Config: 

Ich habe einen kleinen Teil der App fertig und nun funktioniert die Navigation nicht mehr. Ich kann alle Seiten direkt aufrufen ohne Fehler, aber die Links funktionieren nicht mehr. Ich wüßte nicht, dass ich daran rumgefummelt hatte, habe eine Weile eine .jsp bearbeitet und dann ist es mir erst aufgefallen.

Ich nutze Eclipse 3.2.2 mit dem Sysdeo Tomcat-Plugin, Tomcat 6

Auszug faces-config.xml:

```
<navigation-rule>
   <from-view-id>/*</from-view-id>
   <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>showNewPersonDialog</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/person/new_person.jsp</to-view-id>
   </navigation-case>
   <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>showPersonList</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/person/person_list.jsp</to-view-id>
   </navigation-case>
   <navigation-case>
      <from-outcome>showPersonDetails</from-outcome>
      <to-view-id>/person/show_person.jsp</to-view-id>
   </navigation-case>
</navigation-rule>
```


Auszug menu.jsp:

```
<h:commandLink id="PersonListCmd" action="showPersonList" value="Personenliste" styleClass="menuLink" />
<h:commandLink id="NewPersonCmd" action="showNewPersonDialog" value="Neu" styleClass="menuLink" />
<h:commandLink id="ShowPersonCMD" action="showPersonDetails" value="Person anzeigen" styleClass="menuLink" />
```
Habe ich wichtige Angaben vergessen? Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## eskimo328 (5. Feb 2008)

hast du alle in einer form drin? hatte ich nämlich bei mir zuerst vergessen und ewig damit zeit vergeudet nach dem fehler zu suchen

hab grad gesehen, is ja gar nicht mehr des neuste thema ^^


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2008)

...


----------

